# looking for low tech pictures!



## elusive77 (Sep 27, 2016)

Try this thread. Lots of pictures of low-tech tanks there.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1...h-tank-show-tell-low-tech-can-lush-too-=.html


----------



## Lichard (Jan 24, 2012)

Back in 2012 I had a tank that used this method. Unfortunately I've lost most of the pictures to time, but plantedtank saved the profile I made under the tank profile thing. 

Lichard 20h - Your Tanks

It was an experiment that I just left running that seemed to thrive with very little input from myself. 

I figure going heavier into the planting would make for an even healthier tank.


----------

